
Did Google shutdown _________ yet? - callumlocke
https://didgoogleshutdown.com/
======
trims
Looks slightly outdated. Stating that Nexus is dying and that it may be
replaced by Pixel to be announced in October, which has clearly already
happened. If they could crawl news articles and auto update statuses then
there may be more interest in this.

